
The Analog Computer Museum - doener
http://www.analogmuseum.org/english/
======
chriswininger1
Did you ever come across the work of Johnathan w Mills and his extended analog
computer. He was working on novel analog architectures in the early 2000s. I
was a student of his. Sadly he passed away. Here's a link to one of his papers
you might find interesting
[https://pdfs.semanticscholar.org/eaad/7b8f93265286106c3ce24f...](https://pdfs.semanticscholar.org/eaad/7b8f93265286106c3ce24ff17dd794911674.pdf&sa=U&ved=2ahUKEwjP55-5rZboAhVQCc0KHe4nDIcQFjALegQICBAB&usg=AOvVaw2QoV5AHf3kT4K8zNPGKlrx)

------
3dGrabber
Here is a 2h podcast with Ulmann explaining analog computers in great detail:

[https://omegataupodcast.net/159-analog-
computers/](https://omegataupodcast.net/159-analog-computers/)

The museum is located in his private home. He will personally show and explain
the computers to anyone asking and making an appointment.

------
p1esk
Forget quantum, 10 years from now all ML accelerators will be analog (mixed
signal, to be precise).

~~~
scottlocklin
They probably should be, but I don't know of anyone working on this. Do you
have citations?

~~~
p1esk
It’s still in early stages, but I would keep an eye on Mythic, Syntiant, and
Mentium Tech.

------
klyrs
As far as I can tell, most if not all quantum computing efforts are analog
devices at their core. This museum (justly) sees analog computing as a bygone
era, but I think we're entering a new heyday.

~~~
dr_dshiv
Yes! Have you seen this recent one?
[https://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2020-02/tiot-
san0226...](https://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2020-02/tiot-
san022620.php)

I hope someone builds Von Neumann's harmonic injection computer

~~~
contingencies
The world could really do with some harmony injection.

------
voldacar
Is there a digital playground or emulator for analog computers like these?
They look like a lot of fun to play around with

~~~
vortico
VCV Rack can mostly simulate an analog computer. DHE makes some of the most
math-related modules. [https://library.vcvrack.com/DHE-
Modules](https://library.vcvrack.com/DHE-Modules)

~~~
voldacar
thanks, that's exactly what I was looking for

